# Dudley Moore version of Benjamin Britten and Peter Pears



## rojo (May 26, 2006)

Did a search for this, didn't see it, so here it is:






 Especially at 1:12.

Apparently Britten was none too pleased with this.

And here's more silliness; Dudley's version of Schubert:


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Crikey, I haven't heard that for about 35 years. My parents had an LP of Beyond the fringe and we used to listen to it regularly, howling with laughter. I didn't get the Britten joke then...


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

Wonderful 

I was hoping Flanders and Swann's Guide to Britten would be on Youtube but I can't find it


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Very cool :lol:


----------

